# Windows 10 Installation - "es wurden keine Treiber gefunden"



## GenDefekt (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo PCGameshardware-Forum,
Gestern habe ich mir meinen neuen PC fertig gebaut und wollte direkt Windows vom USB Stick drauf installieren, jedoch kam bevor ich überhaupt einen Key eingeben konnte, die Meldung, dass anscheinend keine Treiber gefunden worden sind. Kommen nicht eigentlich die Microsoft Hauseigenen-Treiber gleich mit der Installation? Nun ist das Problem: wie fixxe ich das Problem schnellstmöglich? Ich habe bereits überlegt einen anderen USB Stick zu nehmen. 
Paar Infos zur Konfiguration:
i5 8600k
MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon 
1050ti Asus Expedition OC
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16
Falls ihr noch was braucht lasst es mich wissen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
MfG GenDefekt 
P.S. die USB Installation würde mit dem Media Tool von Microsoft selber erstellt


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Februar 2018)

Probiers mal mit Rufus, wenn das auch nicht klappt, dann die ISO neu laden.


----------



## evilgrin68 (10. Februar 2018)

Moin

Zu welchem Zeitpunkt kommt die Meldung, wegen fehlender Treiber? Direkt am Anfang, beim Laden des Setup? Nach der Festplattenauswahl? 
Der USB Stick ist aktuell?

@Mitchpuken... Wofür Rufus? Was kann das besser als das Originaltool? Sind da andere Treiber bei?... Suche nach dem Sinn von Rufus.


----------



## GenDefekt (10. Februar 2018)

Direkt am Anfang beim Laden des Setups. Laut Bios wurden auch HDD und SSD erkannt.


----------



## evilgrin68 (10. Februar 2018)

Was für eine SSD? 
Schliesse bitte nur das Laufwerk an wo du Windows drauf installieren willst. Nicht das der Bootsektor auf dem falschen Laufwerk landet.


----------



## GenDefekt (10. Februar 2018)

So hat jetzt alles geklappt. Mit nem' SanDisk 16 GB Stick klappte es sofort. Davor benutze ich Daimler Firmen Sticks, da ich die immer zugeschmissen bekomme.
Danke für alle Antworten


----------

